# Neues slide 150 8.0 HD



## roettgerst (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab gestern mein neues slide 150 8.0 HD erhalten, ich liebe es jetzt schon!!

Habs ausgepackt und zusammengebaut.

Wollt mal etwas übers Setup erfahren. 

Wiege 75kg bei 1,74m

Wie habt ihr eure Gabeln eingestellt? Kann mir jemand helfen? Hab mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und mit auch eine Dämpferpumpe gekauft. Nur steht nirgends beschrieben wie viel Druck die braucht.

Danke.


----------



## roettgerst (2. Juli 2016)

Hab mir auf der Radonseite die einstellen der Gabel durchgelesen. Und geprüft, kann es sein das es schon passend eingestellt ist? Kann mir jemand sagen auf wie viel kg, die vom Werk eingestellt sind. Bin der Meinung das es passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2016)

Du mußt so viel / wenig Druck drauf geben daß Du ca. 25% SAG / Negativfederweg hast. Da muß man halt die Pumpe 5 mal ansetzen bis es paßt. Das ist aber so individuell wie ein Schuh. Dann mal ne Runde fahren und nachkorrigieren. Es gibt keine festen Werte. Dazu muß man aber kein extra Thema aufmachen. Es wird nur unübersichtlich. Da könnte man sich auch an bestehende Themen dranhängen.


----------



## roettgerst (6. Juli 2016)

Sehr gute Beschreibung. Hat geklappt

Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas am Anfang beachten? Bezüglich bremsen oder sonstiges?


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2016)

Ich würde den Sag eher auf 30% setzen,da du vorn eine schöne Yari hast und hinten einen Monarch plus. 
Hab das gleiche Bike einer Bekannten empfohlen und mit ihr geholt, danach auf Sie eingestellt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juli 2016)

roettgerst schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab gestern mein neues slide 150 8.0 HD erhalten, ich liebe es jetzt schon!!
> 
> ...



Hi,

viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad. Bitte benutze doch in Zukunft vorhandene Threads, um weiterhin eine gute Übersichtlichkeit der Themen zu gewährleisten. Hier findest Du entsprechenden Thread zum "Slide": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide.501700/page-240
. Falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest, kannst Du dich natürlich immer gerne an uns wenden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## roettgerst (7. Juli 2016)

Ok, danke


----------



## ekylix (10. August 2021)

Hi @ all, Radon-Bikes

ich habe ein Radon Slide 150 8.0 HD aus 2016 und würde es gern auf Stahlfederdämpfer umrüsten.
Kann mir vielleicht der Radon-Support hier im Forum sagen ob der Rahmen für Stahlfederdämpfer geeignet bzw. freigegeben ist?

Vielen Dank


----------

